# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Cheese storage

## GreenEyedLady

Read this and found it interesting, thought I'd pass it along to save others from the green cheese syndrome!
Cheese storage is one of those confounding subjects. If you buy a really nice cheese, you don't want to ruin it with a lack of parenting skills, right? Perhaps you know how you _shouldn't_ store cheese. But do you know how you should? Proper preservation of cheese is easier than you think.The first thing to know: *DO NOT store your cheese in plastic wrap*! Wrapping cheese directly in plastic is the equivalent of flavor suffocation. Cheese is a living, breathing thing, and closing it off to air is just about the worst thing you can do to it. Plus, plastic wrap has a taste, and it takes just a day for that flavor to start making its way into the face of the cheese.
The best way to store your cheese is in cheese paper. The next best thing (and probably the easier way) is to wrap your cheese first in parchment or waxed paper, and then loosely in plastic wrap or a plastic baggie. This method provides a bit of breathability for the cheese without it drying out.
 Place the parchment or waxed paper flat on your counter with the wedge on top, and then bring the edges of the paper up and around the cheese, creasing as you go to make neat, clean folds. You can use tape to secure if you'd like.
 Label the paper with the cheese variety and date.
 A loose plastic wrap or a plastic bag over the paper generally keeps things tight (and keeps out fridge odors).
 Keep your cheese in the warmest part of the refrigerator, like in your cheese or vegetable drawer. An even better method is to designate a large tupperware container as your cheese home, where all of your cheese pieces can live.
 But don't forget about your cheese once it's in your fridge! Ideally, you should buy as much cheese as you think you'll consume in one to two sittings. Try bringing home small quantities more often so that so that you _don't_ have to store it, since home refrigeration preys on those uneaten, forgotten wedges.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-09-2014),Matalese (02-08-2014),Perianne (02-08-2014)

----------


## Matalese

Cheese is a living breathing thing? Damn, all these years I've committed cheese murder and didn't even know it.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-09-2014),Calypso Jones (02-08-2014),Cat (02-10-2014),fyrenza (02-09-2014),Invayne (02-09-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Cheese is a living, breathing thing, and closing it off to air is just about the worst thing you can do to it.


This post is full of misinformation.  Everyone knows the worst thing you can do with cheese is to cut it.  But you are right, sometimes cheese is a living thing.  Deadly and acrid.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-09-2014),Cat (02-10-2014),Dan40 (02-09-2014),GreenEyedLady (02-08-2014),Invayne (02-09-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I don't know anyone that is into storing that kind of cheese. and fluffing the covers doesn't count as storage either!

----------


## Perianne

> I don't know anyone that is into storing that kind of cheese. and fluffing the covers doesn't count as storage either!


lol

----------


## Calypso Jones

> cheese is a living breathing thing? Damn, all these years i've committed cheese murder and didn't even know it.


cannibal

----------


## Calypso Jones

I place my cheese in a cryogenic state and then I resuscitate it when I desire to SHRED it.

----------


## OceanloverOH

ALRIGHT, WHO CUT THE CHEESE????

lolololololol

----------

Cat (02-10-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I am a cheesaholic, even though I am a vegetarian.

I've never met an example of congealed cow/goat juice that I haven't loved!

----------

Cat (02-10-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Read this and found it interesting, thought I'd pass it along to save others from the green cheese syndrome!
> Cheese storage is one of those confounding subjects. If you buy a really nice cheese, you don't want to ruin it with a lack of parenting skills, right? Perhaps you know how you _shouldn't_ store cheese. But do you know how you should? Proper preservation of cheese is easier than you think.The first thing to know: *DO NOT store your cheese in plastic wrap*! Wrapping cheese directly in plastic is the equivalent of flavor suffocation. Cheese is a living, breathing thing, and closing it off to air is just about the worst thing you can do to it. Plus, plastic wrap has a taste, and it takes just a day for that flavor to start making its way into the face of the cheese.
> The best way to store your cheese is in cheese paper. The next best thing (and probably the easier way) is to wrap your cheese first in parchment or waxed paper, and then loosely in plastic wrap or a plastic baggie. This method provides a bit of breathability for the cheese without it drying out.
> • Place the parchment or waxed paper flat on your counter with the wedge on top, and then bring the edges of the paper up and around the cheese, creasing as you go to make neat, clean folds. You can use tape to secure if you'd like.
> • Label the paper with the cheese variety and date.
> • A loose plastic wrap or a plastic bag over the paper generally keeps things tight (and keeps out fridge odors).
> • Keep your cheese in the warmest part of the refrigerator, like in your cheese or vegetable drawer. An even better method is to designate a large tupperware container as your cheese home, where all of your cheese pieces can live.
> • But don't forget about your cheese once it's in your fridge! Ideally, you should buy as much cheese as you think you'll consume in one to two sittings. Try bringing home small quantities more often so that so that you _don't_ have to store it, since home refrigeration preys on those uneaten, forgotten wedges.


Thank you! I have just put a couple of boxes of cheese paper into my cart on Amazon. This has always been an issue. My parents stored cheese in a tupperware container (and they loved cheese.) I store it in zip-locks, typically. Now I'll wrap it in paper and use a tupperware container to store it all. It tends to last about a week around here - and Trader Joe's always has new cheeses to try.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-09-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I am a cheesaholic, even though I am a vegetarian.
> 
> I've never met an example of congealed cow/goat juice that I haven't loved!


TJ's has a goat gouda that is really good. It's nothing fancy, but it's just about perfect with apples and a medium-end chardonnay.

----------


## Perianne

> I've never met an example of congealed cow/goat juice that I haven't loved!


I'm not going to eat any cheese that came out of an animal.  I will get my cheese from a grocery store.

I have seen cottage cheese dripping out of patient's orifices.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-09-2014),Cat (02-09-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

OK, I have to employ the generally feminine exclamation of 'ew' here, I hope it doesn't reflect negatively on my manly qualities and doesn't make me grow tits:
_

EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------

Cat (02-10-2014),fyrenza (02-09-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> OK, I have to employ the generally feminine exclamation of 'ew' here, I hope it doesn't reflect negatively on my manly qualities and doesn't make me grow tits:
> _
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!_


And that human cottage cheese doesn't smell like the kind you buy in a grocery.  Odd, isn't it?

Probably doesn't taste the same, either.

----------

Cat (02-10-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I'm not going to eat any cheese that came out of an animal.  I will get my cheese from a grocery store.
> 
> I have seen cottage cheese dripping out of patient's orifices.


I remember a cheesy substance building up on my tonsils before I had them removed. Smelled AWFUL!!!!!

----------

Cat (02-10-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Yuck! must have been limburger!

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> And that human cottage cheese doesn't smell like the kind you buy in a grocery.  Odd, isn't it?
> 
> Probably doesn't taste the same, either.


I won't go near head cheese.

What people will make cheese out of it can be somewhat insane. It's interesting, though, that if you go to someone who grew up in Asia, and you told them that you want them to eat moldy, fermented cows milk, they'd probably get sick to their stomach. That while eating something like Balut, or a thousand-year-old egg coated with urine.

My in-laws are Filipino immigrants. They don't eat cheese. There are things that they do eat that I cannot identify.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I have seen cottage cheese dripping out of patient's orifices.


 @Perianne ROBERTA!  ROBERTA!  ROBERTA!

(That was bad enough for a three-banger.......)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

How do you store and preserve toe cheese and can you eat toe jam with it?

MoFo

----------

Invayne (02-09-2014),Perianne (02-09-2014)

----------


## Cat

> I'm not going to eat any cheese that came out of an animal.  I will get my cheese from a grocery store.
> 
> I have seen cottage cheese dripping out of patient's orifices.


All right. That even did gross up a Romanian.

_UCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK  KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!_

----------

Invayne (02-09-2014),Perianne (02-09-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> How do you store and preserve toe cheese and can you eat toe jam with it?
> 
> MoFo



What about TOE Fu?

----------

Cat (02-09-2014),Invayne (02-09-2014),Perianne (02-09-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

TOE fu.......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Good one!

----------

Cat (02-09-2014)

----------


## Karl

Okay you people are DISGUSTING absolutely sickening

And I want ALL of You to know that I am holding all participants in this thread Personally Responsible for COMPLETELY RUINING my Appetite for weeks to come

While Im starving cause I cant keep anything down after reading this I will be Blaming You

----------

Cat (02-10-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Cheese is a living breathing thing? Damn, all these years I've committed cheese murder and didn't even know it.


OMG, I've been putting my cheese in the freezer. I feel terrible....

----------


## Invayne

> I'm not going to eat any cheese that came out of an animal.  I will get my cheese from a grocery store.
> 
> I have seen cottage cheese dripping out of patient's orifices.


Oh my. I used to love cottage cheese. Now I'm not so sure...  :Tongue20:

----------

Karl (02-09-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Oh my. I used to love cottage cheese. Now I'm not so sure...


Just smell of it first.  If it does not smell like rotten fish, it's probably okay to eat.

----------

Invayne (02-09-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> What about TOE Fu?


Toe Food?

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> What about TOE Fu?


Is TOE FU good to Chew?

MOFo

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Okay you people are DISGUSTING absolutely sickening
> 
> And I want ALL of You to know that I am holding all participants in this thread Personally Responsible for COMPLETELY RUINING my Appetite for weeks to come
> 
> While Im starving cause I cant keep anything down after reading this I will be Blaming You


Thank you, thank you very much.

MoFo

----------

Karl (02-09-2014)

----------


## Karl

> Thank you, thank you very much.
> 
> MoFo


Where did you go I just Repped you at Cannons

Got enough Slumming for one day huh
 @MoFo Murphy

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Where did you go I just Repped you at Cannons
> 
> Got enough Slumming for one day huh
>  @MoFo Murphy


I just poked my head in for a minute but couldn't find anything I really wanted to comment on.

MoFo

----------


## Dan40

> This post is full of misinformation.  Everyone knows the worst thing you can do with cheese is to cut it.  But you are right, sometimes cheese is a living thing.  Deadly and acrid.


Beat me to it.   :Smile:

----------


## Perianne

> Beat me to it.


I appreciate you not riding my coat tails.  lol

----------

Karl (02-09-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> I appreciate you not riding my coat tails.  lol


You KNOW I'd never have you on my IGNORE list.

----------


## Cat

> Okay you people are DISGUSTING absolutely sickening
> 
> And I want ALL of You to know that I am holding all participants in this thread Personally Responsible for COMPLETELY RUINING my Appetite for weeks to come
> 
> While Im starving cause I cant keep anything down after reading this I will be Blaming You


I completely understand, @KarlChilders. I do not blame you one little bit.

----------


## Dolly

Does anyone have a comprehensive list of which cheeses and dairy products can and can't be frozen?

For example, I've found that cream cheese gets grainy, but it still usable. But whip cream and sour cream liquefies.

Also, what about yogurt?

----------


## Calypso Jones

This is a start.

http://voices.yahoo.com/freezing-dai...g-2537175.html

I freeze milk, cheese, ricotta, butter, whipped toppings, creamers and ice cream.  :Wink: 

What you can do is to take a small amount of the product you want to see how freezing will affect it and do it yourself.  Worked for me.

----------


## Dan40

> Just smell of it first.  If it does not smell like rotten fish, it's probably okay to eat.


I dated her,,,,,,,*ONCE!*

----------


## Dan40

> Read this and found it interesting, thought I'd pass it along to save others from the green cheese syndrome!
> Cheese storage is one of those confounding subjects. If you buy a really nice cheese, you don't want to ruin it with a lack of parenting skills, right? Perhaps you know how you _shouldn't_ store cheese. But do you know how you should? Proper preservation of cheese is easier than you think.The first thing to know: *DO NOT store your cheese in plastic wrap*! Wrapping cheese directly in plastic is the equivalent of flavor suffocation. Cheese is a living, breathing thing, and closing it off to air is just about the worst thing you can do to it. Plus, plastic wrap has a taste, and it takes just a day for that flavor to start making its way into the face of the cheese.
> The best way to store your cheese is in cheese paper. The next best thing (and probably the easier way) is to wrap your cheese first in parchment or waxed paper, and then loosely in plastic wrap or a plastic baggie. This method provides a bit of breathability for the cheese without it drying out.
> • Place the parchment or waxed paper flat on your counter with the wedge on top, and then bring the edges of the paper up and around the cheese, creasing as you go to make neat, clean folds. You can use tape to secure if you'd like.
> • Label the paper with the cheese variety and date.
> • A loose plastic wrap or a plastic bag over the paper generally keeps things tight (and keeps out fridge odors).
> • Keep your cheese in the warmest part of the refrigerator, like in your cheese or vegetable drawer. An even better method is to designate a large tupperware container as your cheese home, where all of your cheese pieces can live.
> • But don't forget about your cheese once it's in your fridge! Ideally, you should buy as much cheese as you think you'll consume in one to two sittings. Try bringing home small quantities more often so that so that you _don't_ have to store it, since home refrigeration preys on those uneaten, forgotten wedges.


Couldn't we just eat the cheese and not worry about storage?  Or is that not allowed?

----------

